
Trojita: an IMAP mail client - kerneis
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.web.polipo.user/3071
======
jordanmoore_
Gut reaction: Trojita isn't far off Trojan. I think people will have issues
with that.

~~~
adlpz
I really hope people are not that close-minded, seriously...

By the way, from the wiki:

It's a cool name. What does it mean and how should I pronounce that word?

It's a Czech word which means "triple". The meaning is an inside joke related
to a Czech pseudo-word, blésmrt. The whole story is inspired by Mutt's "all
e-mail clients suck, this one just sucks less". The real pronounciation is
rather hard for English speakers, so you can stick with a Spanish-like style.

~~~
davidw
In Italian, "troia" means "whore", as well as the ancient city of Troy.
Italian uses "ina" or "etta" as diminuitive suffixes, rather than the Spanish
"ita", but still... I don't know that I'd want to be discussing it at work.

~~~
andyking
I live in Penistone. After a few giggles when I first moved there, you just
stop noticing after a while.

------
mellamoyo
I don't see GPG/PGP integration. I have been looking for a lightweight, multi-
platform offline capable IMAP client with good GPG/PGP encryption for awhile
now, and nothing seems to quite fit the bill.

~~~
darxius
I'm also looking for something similar for OSX/Linux. I'd love to move my
"life" away from services like gmail (not that I have anything against it,
just don't like having all my data that far away from me).

~~~
ghostDancer
Have you tried Claws mail? :<http://www.claws-mail.org/> It has support for
gpg (inline and mime) and is multiplatform, maybe you have done and you don't
like it

~~~
pyre
Last time I tried Claws mail (which was years ago) the interface left
something to be desired. It was too cluttered, and difficult to use on a small
(1024x768) screen.

~~~
mellamoyo
+1 I've had the same experience.

~~~
X4
And that didn't change when I opened Claws today

------
AceJohnny2
about 4 months ago, when the creator of IMAP passed away, I was fascinated to
read about the quality of his RFCs and far-reaching vision for IMAP [1]

IMAP has apparently always been misimplemented protocol.

While I agree that Trojita isn't yet a replacement for more featureful
clients, I'm glad it's finally blazing a path of showing how to do IMAP well.

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4825893>

------
readme
What's the advantage over thunderbird besides being written in Qt.

~~~
w0utert
I can imagine there are many, in day-to-day use I find Thunderbird to be one
of the worst e-mail clients I've ever used. Slow, unstable, makes simple
things hard (try to configure an LDAP address book) and many basic features
simply don't work (IMAP search for example).

------
dragansah
I hope it stands out it's promisses. My Gmail account is not usable on any
gnu/linux IMAP client.

~~~
Tobu
It does stay responsive while scanning a large (200k) [Gmail]/All mail folder,
but apparently it has a single connection to Gmail because no other folders or
messages can be obtained during the download. After about five minutes it has
a basic list of headers (but not the subjects) and there seems to be more
concurrency. It would be better if it chunked the large scan and allowed other
operations to complete (assuming progressive scanning is possible).

~~~
jkt_
Interesting, because the only slow action when opening mailboxes is fetching
and applying the thread index, and gmail does not support that particular
feature. Which means I don't really know how it can take a "few minutes" on
GMail -- all it does it simply fetching the UIDs...

------
jeltz
Good IMAP clients is something I always look out for. Be they command line,
web based, or GUI clients. Most of the ones I have tried have had performance
problems so I like they have it as one of their core goals.

Anyone know of any other good IMAP clients?

~~~
__david__
Mulberry [1] used to be my gold standard of IMAP clients. It has one of the
most complete IMAP implementations I've ever seen. Unfortunately the company
that made it went out of business in 2005, but a little while later it came
back and then was open sourced.

There doesn't seem to be a lot of activity on the open source project and I
eventually switched to Thunderbird (which only gets better, it seems). But I
do miss many parts of Mulberry. It was stable, fast, and detailed.

[1] <http://www.mulberrymail.com/>

~~~
jmj42
Mulberry was my mail app of choice back circa 1998. At the time, it was
verifiably the most complete implementation of IMAP available. It supported
server-side searching, server-side copying, shared mailboxes, and I believe
partial fetch. All features that no other IMAP client supported at the time.
Some of these feature were even difficult to find in server implementations.

------
hnriot
I took a quick look and still prefer Thunderbird. Over the years tb has
matured enough that it's solid and reliable. All I want from my work email
client. For personal stuff, I'd never consider a client, other than the
browser.

~~~
aidenn0
In the past decade or so (basically since it came out) I've tried Thunderbird
3 times. Each time it lost some of my data. Granted only the first 2 times was
I using POP; with IMAP having an e-mail client that completely corrupts and is
unable to recover the local mailbox isn't nearly as big a deal, but it still
makes me not want to use it.

Even Evolution, which had a history of crashing if I looked at it funny, and
seemed to be implemented as a loosely associated group of processes, any one
of which could decide to monopolize the CPU and/or disk IO at any point never
lost e-mail messages for me.

~~~
__david__
Interesting. I've been using Thunderbird for years and years and have never
had it lose any data... What IMAP server are you using?

~~~
aidenn0
It was the local data that got corrupted, which with POP and deleting from the
server was a big deal; not so big a problem with IMAP.

------
themckman
Off topic: Can anyone recommend a good command-line mail client. I'm used mutt
quite a bit. Wondering if there are any more out there that are at least as
good as mutt.

~~~
thelittlelisper
I always go back to mutt. It does one thing, read email, and it does it well.

The key is to set it up appropriately. Don't use mutt for downloading your
email, especially if you wanna deal with IMAP. Use isync (mbsync) for that
purpose (I used to use offlineimap, but it's buggy and not very fast).

There's also notmuch, which I use for indexing my email. It also contains a
pretty good email reader.

~~~
andreasvc
Mutt's IMAP support is working fine for me. And enabling the header cache
makes opening mailboxes fast.

~~~
thelittlelisper
If your connection drops often it's a nightmare.

------
moondowner
How does it handle Gmail (labels, conversations..) ?

~~~
adlpz
About labels, I believe they are sort of in the IMAP spec as keywords or
something like that, so if Gmail is being nice, they should work.

About conversations, I read that Gmail does some client-side sorcery with In-
Reply-To headers for that, so if this client does the same, it should work.

~~~
durin42
Gmail exports labels as IMAP folders, so it should be fine?

~~~
jeltz
Actually this is what creates the mess. If gmail had exported labels as flags
an IMAP client should be able to re-implement the gmail folders.

EDIT: The mess I refer to is that your emails will be duplicated if they have
multiple labels.

EDIT2: Hmm, actually I am not sure how good the support for custom IMAP flags
is.

~~~
ygra
(Side note: It's been a few years since I looked through the specs and maybe I
missed something)

IMAP flags are sadly severely lacking in what they can represent. The
character set isn't even enough for unmodified UTF-7 (Punycode could work, but
only for one-word tags) which renders them useless for user-chosen labels so
few mail clients actually bother supporting them in that way. Thunderbird uses
\label1 through \label5 but the names that are displayed in the UI are stored
on each computer separately so you'd have to set up the labels you use on each
machine (which kinda defies the purpose of storing that on the server). And
short of using a »label configuration mail« on the server I don't see an easy
way of supporting them completely server-side.

I'd love to completely forego folders and use tags/labels/flags/whatever
they're called exclusively but last I looked IMAP wasn't able to support that.

------
simfoo
Not a single word about Windows support on the website. Since its only
requirement is Qt > 4.8 it shouldn't be a problem though.

~~~
jkt_
Nobody builds the Windows binaries regularly. Last time I did so, it worked
without any problem. If you'd like to help maintain the Windows port, I'll be
happy to have you on board.

~~~
simfoo
I will take a look and see if I can compile it

------
coob
Reminds me a lot of Althea

